# Your slippers



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, we're getting very intimate & personal: your slippers.

First we'll gather the pictures of your slippers here; later on we may start a Freudian analysis of your character based on your slippers

Slippery examples:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't like slippers - I think they should be reserved exclusively for prisoners and hospital patients. The ex-landlord of my local pub once came downstairs in a pair of outsize comedy bloodhound slippers and quite honestly he looked a total pillock. The only time I wore them was when I was in hospital for a week where it was mandatory to wear some if you were out of bed. At home I'm perfectly happy schlepping about in socks.

Please don't think I'm singling slippers out - I can't stand flip-flops or sandals either.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I forgot that slippers even exist until just now.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Is that ol' George Dubya, Vaneyes?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I prefer my feet to be nude just like the rest of by stunning body!

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I hated slippers as a child and refused to wear them. I don't own any and haven't for decades.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

a good pair of slippers is well worth spending money on .... and I'm not allowed more than a few centimetres past the threashold without taking shoes off and putting slippers on


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm truly sorry I don't have a picture, but my slippers are in the glorious form of plush _PLATYPI_, believe it or not.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like slippers & used to wear the plain sort, not the girly ones with pink fur round the edge, or the fluffy sky blue mules. But they wore out so quickly and got manky and when I tried to buy new ones, it was always summer and there were none in the shops. British retailers apparently believe that people only buy slippers at Christmas.

So now I wear a 'demoted' pair of leather slip-on shoes that have become comfortable and pliable. They have the advantage that if I need to run outside after the postman, I can do so without anyone realising I'm still 'in slippers'.









My granny once came to stay with us in spring & as she carried her bedding into the house, one of her red leather slippers fell unnoticed on to the pavement. We searched for the missing slipper, but couldn't find it. Then, in Autumn, the leaves fell and we saw the slipper in the branches of the tree outside our house where some naughty child had thrown it. We shook it down and returned it to Gran, who still had its partner 'just in case'. The leather had become wonderfully soft and comfortable, and she said it was a shame the other one hadn't also spent six months up a tree.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I always walk barefoot in the house. Never had a pair of slippers.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I consider slippers a waste of money; they serve no purpose. I feel the same way about pajamas.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I consider slippers a waste of money; they serve no purpose. I feel the same way about pajamas.


Oh, I don't know - they keep out the draughts; and if you have to make a quick exit in an emergency, you wouldn't be frightening the horses.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I consider slippers a waste of money; they serve no purpose. I feel the same way about pajamas.


You have obviously never had children who leave small lego pieces (or indeed drawing pins!) on the floor for the unwary...


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Just say "No" to slippers


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

No slippers here either, although TurnaboutVox has a point regarding the small Legopieces.
I prefer to be barefooted inside the house. Once got a pair (for Christmas, indeed) and they got chewed by the dogs first night I left them in the livingroom. So that's how I see them; toys for dogs.
My teenagedaughters have a completely different take on the matter. Some of their inhouse footwear is silly beyond belief.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Waste O' Money!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> You have obviously never had children who leave small lego pieces (or indeed drawing pins!) on the floor for the unwary...


Not correct; my kids were always playing with lego pieces. I just don't remember any "foot" problems on that score.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have slippers. I have "crocks". Sort of trendy (and therefore overpriced) plastic clogs. Hateful. But I am meek, weak, and in thrall to my domineering wife.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I consider slippers a waste of money; they serve no purpose. I feel the same way about pajamas.


Me too. No slippers. No socks. No PJ's. No undies. I sleep the way Adam did.....probably why I'm always alone....


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I sleep the way Adam did.....


With a conveniently placed leaf in front?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> With a conveniently placed leaf in front?


Provides no support....no support at all.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> I don't have slippers. I have "crocks". Sort of trendy (and therefore overpriced) plastic clogs. Hateful. But I am meek, weak, and in thrall to my domineering wife.


The pendulum swung some years ago. It's a woman's world. We're merely support players/sometime gofers.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Can we have a 'my favourite PJ's' thread as well, please? :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ just in case anyone is interested .... I am currently sat in slippers, PJs and dressing gown (and headphones, of course) .... at 21.20 GMT - we know how to spend a Friday evening at the Hermitage


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I go barefoot whenever possible, including when I train at home. When we have 'guests' round to visit, my girlfriend insists I wear the indoor training shoes she bought me so that the sensitive little souls aren't_ "freaked out by your deformed big toe"_ (years ago I had an accident involving an axe and my toe. And because I *was an idiot back then I hobbled into Boots the Chemist, bled all over the place, and wouldn't leave until they agreed to sell me a suture kit. Sadly, I then made a mess of the stitching and so now my big toe appears as a mutant and possibly alien hybrid kind of appendage) and faint.

Anyway, no slippers (or pipe or flat cap or whippets) for me, please.

*might not be the correct tense.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I wear slippers! I have a battered pair of leather L.B. Evans that have served me well for decades and I love them. Bare feet leave marks on wood floors and I have a natural aversion to anything remotely resembling a floorcloth.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


>


Those may be the greatest pair of slippers I have ever seen! LOL



mirepoix said:


> I go barefoot whenever possible, including when I train at home. When we have 'guests' round to visit, my girlfriend insists I wear the indoor training shoes she bought me so that the sensitive little souls aren't_ "freaked out by your deformed big toe"_ (years ago I had an accident involving an axe and my toe. And because I *was an idiot back then I hobbled into Boots the Chemist, bled all over the place, and wouldn't leave until they agreed to sell me a suture kit. Sadly, I then made a mess of the stitching and so now my big toe appears as a mutant and possibly alien hybrid kind of appendage) and faint.
> 
> Anyway, no slippers (or pipe or flat cap or whippets) for me, please.
> 
> *might not be the correct tense.


OK, so let me get this straight: Your big toe had an unfortunate run-in with an AXE, you then "hobbled" to the drug store, bought your own "patch kit" and sowed your own stitches?? Did you even shoot yourself up with some local anesthetic? (If so, where does one buy local anesthetic???).

V


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^
I think Mirepoix was lucky there was anything left to stitch.....

Oh, and I would be interested too in some of this anesthetic.......


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Every now and then, you think you're on the same page with a large majority of the population, then comes along information that makes you realize you are in the VAST minority. This is one of those moments. I must say, I am rather shocked at the antipathy (often vehement) towards something so innocuous as slippers!

I only wear them during the late fall and winter, but they are wonderful to keep my feet warm and toasty. I buy the sheepskin slippers with the wooly/fluffy inside linings. I have a pair for the inside of the house and a pair with a sole for the outside in case I have to take the dog out or quickly run out to my car or garage for something.

I LOVE slippers in the winter. Thought everyone else did too! LOL

V


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Varick said:


> OK, so let me get this straight: Your big toe had an unfortunate run-in with an AXE, you then "hobbled" to the drug store, bought your own "patch kit" and sowed your own stitches?? Did you even shoot yourself up with some local anesthetic? (If so, where does one buy local anesthetic???).
> 
> V


Yes, I had an accident with an axe.
Yes, I hobbled into the shop - although I was driven there from the campsite.
Yes, I bought I suture kit. Don't know if they're still possible to buy, but back then they were available.
No, there was no local anaesthetic. I used a tourniquet which I tied around my ankle. After waiting a few minutes my foot lost sensation - similar to when you fall asleep on your arm and it becomes numb - which allowed me to then stitch it up.
I hope my answers have allayed any doubts or cleared up any confusion you might have.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

After training in martial arts since I was 10 years old, bouncing in NYC for almost a decade, getting in more fights than I care to remember... Note to self: Never get into a scuffle with Mirepoix! LOL That's hard-core brother!

V


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> Yes, I had an accident with an axe.
> Yes, I hobbled into the shop - although I was driven there from the campsite.
> Yes, I bought I suture kit. Don't know if they're still possible to buy, but back then they were available.
> No, there was no local anaesthetic. I used a tourniquet which I tied around my ankle. After waiting a few minutes my foot lost sensation - similar to when you fall asleep on your arm and it becomes numb - which allowed me to then stitch it up.
> I hope my answers have allayed any doubts or cleared up any confusion you might have.


Can I humbly ask why you had an axe at a campsite?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Varick said:


> After training in martial arts since I was 10 years old, bouncing in NYC for almost a decade, getting in more fights than I care to remember... Note to self: Never get into a scuffle with Mirepoix! LOL That's hard-core brother!
> 
> V


 thanks for the vote of confidence - although when you're young you sometimes do things you wouldn't dream of as an adult. At least, that's the theory...
A decade in New York? - sounds cool. I worked there once, but it was only for a few days. Wish it was longer.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Wood said:


> Can I humbly ask why you had an axe at a campsite?


No need to be humble. It's not very becoming in most people.
I don't recall why there was an axe there. It wasn't mine. As far as I can recall it belonged to someone named 'Harry'. I do remember the other side (technical term right there) of the axe being blunt and using it to hammer what appeared to be handmade wooden tent pegs into the ground.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Wood said:


> Can I humbly ask why you had an axe at a campsite?


I would think a campsite would be one of the most common places for an axe. It sure would seem more natural there than at a symphony. 



mirepoix said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence - although when you're young you sometimes do things you wouldn't dream of as an adult. At least, that's the theory...
> A decade in New York? - sounds cool. I worked there once, but it was only for a few days. Wish it was longer.


While I was in college I bounced, and then when I was in the music business as a road manager for Rock Bands and Orchestras, sometimes I would be back home for a few weeks or a month, so I would fill in the time between tours by bouncing.

Then I got smart and decided to stop putting myself in harms way so I learned how to bartend instead. Better times and MUCH better money. Then I just called a bouncer over when I needed a knucklehead taken out.

V


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ bouncing and bartending - better you than me. But I bet it's a source of good stories.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One can make a smooth transition from bouncer to internet mod.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> One can make a smooth transition from bouncer to internet mod.


Bouncers tend to be corpulent, or at least they are clearly and visibly _vewy stwong._

Internet mods don't even need their body, Lol.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

hpowders said:


> One can make a smooth transition from bouncer to internet mod.


Not necessarily the other way, though!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is sort of fun to know that somewhere, people still wear slippers and pajamas!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Varick said:


> I would think a campsite would be one of the most common places for an axe. It sure would seem more natural there than at a symphony.
> 
> V


I'd expect to see it in a cellar.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> No need to be humble. It's not very becoming in most people.
> I don't recall why there was an axe there. It wasn't mine. As far as I can recall it belonged to someone named 'Harry'. I do remember the other side (technical term right there) of the axe being blunt and using it to hammer what appeared to be handmade wooden tent pegs into the ground.


My default position is one of humility and surrender. No, not very becoming.

Ah, you were a scout? Camping with the scouts was always an ordeal back in the day.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> It is sort of fun to know that somewhere, people still wear slippers and pajamas!


Fun???  Its uncivilised to do anything else :lol:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Wood said:


> My default position is one of humility and surrender. No, not very becoming.
> 
> Ah, you were a scout? Camping with the scouts was always an ordeal back in the day.


No, I was never a scout. But for a short time I was a cub scout. However the incident I refer to took place when I was an adult, so to speak.

Sadly, Baden-Powell wasn't very humble at all.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

my CL slippers

I am worried what Freud would say about my character


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

clara s said:


> View attachment 51883
> 
> 
> my CL slippers
> ...


Perhaps he would say "Well, hello up there".


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Perhaps he would say "Well, hello up there".


"up there" meaning the superiority of my intelligence? hahaha

ps come on, they are only 10cm high, just simple slippers


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^An extra 10cm can make an already tall lady appear even more impressive. Then again, if it's 10cm being added to someone who is short, it can give the illusion of more height and slender legs. However, in both cases such heels can easily enhance a woman's gait. And that's just fine by me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Can we have a 'my favourite PJ's' thread as well, please? :lol:


I haven't worn PJ's since I was 11. My first declaration of defiance and independence. It would get worse.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The only thing close to "slippers" that I wear with any regularity are what's called 'water shoes'. When I go to the gym, I to walking and running laps in the pool. 

Otherwise, my feet are bare around the house (as well as a few other things :lol.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> The only thing close to "slippers" that I wear with any regularity are what's called 'water shoes'. When I go to the gym, I to walking and running laps in the pool.
> 
> Otherwise, my feet are bare around the house (as well as a few other things :lol.


I'm the same way. If it was good enough for my cavemen ancestors, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

clara s said:


> View attachment 51883
> 
> 
> my CL slippers
> ...


Screw Freud. Those "slippers" are outstanding!!!!!

[hmmmmmm...how to get my wife to wear slippers like those???.......]

V


----------



## DamoX (Sep 14, 2014)

Slippers of a SUMO WRESTLER.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DamoX said:


> Slippers of a SUMO WRESTLER.


Thanks for the sobering photos. I was wavering a bit on the slippers. You have convinced me that going barefoot was and still is the smart thing to do!

_Woodn't_ it be loverly? For me, NO!! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The 'no pyjamas and slippers' idea does rather break down when faced with hotels and hospitals. I remember in the early days of our marriage Taggart came down with appendicitis - went to hospital - owned no jams - and was put in a snowy hospital robe. He looked like the Angel Gabriel... (not)!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> The 'no pyjamas and slippers' idea does rather break down when faced with hotels and hospitals. I remember in the early days of our marriage Taggart came down with appendicitis - went to hospital - owned no jams - and was put in a snowy hospital robe. He looked like the Angel Gabriel... (not)!


Of course. In hospital one has no choice.

The rule I've been following with much success I might add is:

Never offend the person holding the surgical knife.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Varick said:


> Screw Freud.


Well, that would certainly be an Oedipal triumph of sorts...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> It is sort of fun to know that somewhere, people still wear slippers and pajamas!


Sooooo Charles Dickens!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sooooo Charles Dickens!


I've said it before .... the *only* civilised approach :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I've said it before .... the *only* civilised approach :lol:


Reminds me of countless illustrations of Scrooge dressed in his "nighties" including stocking cap, just out of bed to investigate some noise.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Pyjamas are my standard of dignity; I refuse to sleep without them. They may have one metre wide holes in them (and several of mine do; I'm not a rich person), but I won't go without them. One has to keep some kind of a standard, no?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

In the Richard Wagner Museum in Eisenach they cherish the present of King Ludwig to his idol: slippers with a Parsifal motif. I couldn't find a picture of them, but of course a true believing Wagnerlover cannot listen to his/her idol without pampering his/her feet in a identical copy of such slippers! Wearing slippers is a typical habit within Eastern Europe (Germany included), I've noticed.
One of the most slippery composers IMO is Johannes Brahms. His '_Hausschuhe_' appear in many biographies.


----------

